# Training Cars for the Competition Ready Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxsto



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Training Cars for the Competition Ready Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxstock! *

*Yesterday I posted I had some breaking news!*










I didn't want to share the news until I have confirmation from about 7 other people involved with this class from London. *Good news!* I received confirmation and we are good to go!

Training Cars for the CR Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxstock!

My passion is and has always been to polish paint to perfection and teach others how to do the same. Along with this passion I like to work on COOL cars versus mundane daily drivers. Nothing wrong with daily drivers but you see them everywhere. Walking past a Ford Fusion or a Honda Accord in a parking lot doesn't make you turn your head to take a second look let alone veer out of your normal path to walk over and check it out.

Cool cars, or what I call Special Interest Vehicles, which can be anything that makes you take a second look are a lot more fun to work on and from my 20+ year history of teaching detailing classes, makes for a more fun experience for the students as well as makes for better eye candy in the pictures that get posted all over the forum world and Facebook world.

When teaching an offsite class I'm at the mercy of the location for a lot of thing including the shop, tools, products, etc. I also have a LOT less control over the training cars. After the Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class was confirmed for Waxstock I brainstormed how to come up with some cool cars like I use for all our classes in the states.

I instantly thought of my good friend and car guy, Mike Gelter. Mike buys and sells hotrods and sells them all over the world. Mike provides a lot of the cool cars we have here for our Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes. I called Mike and asked him,

_Have you sold any streetrods or classics to anyone in London?_

Mike said,

_Yes. I sold a 1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod to a guy named Andy. _

Mike provided me with Andy's contact information and after a few e-mails back and forth not only did Andy trust me with his streetrod but he found me FIVE MORE COOL CARS for my class in London. I've never met any of the owners of these cars so I can't say enough how much I appreciate their trust in my name and the Autogeek name and we're not going to let anyone down.

This is the first of hopefully many more Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Classes to come and hopefully they will follow the precedent we're setting with this class. I post this information to DetailingWorld.co.uk and also to The Juice Bar, which is the Dodo Juice car detailing forum as well as my Facebook pages.

So for all the guys that stepped up to the plate and signed-up for our one-day, hardcore hands-on detailing class.... here's the cars you'll be training on!

1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod










1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am










1949 Chevy Truck Streetrod










1957 Pontiac Custom










1986 Classic Ford Bronco










Chrysler 300c Custom










Competition Ready Detailing Classes

At all our classes I teach the art of polishing paint and the craft of detailing cars. Here's what I know...

*Most people want to learn how to polish paint*

And not just polish it but learn how to create a flawless show car finish. A few people want to learn how to clean carpets, seats, engine compartments etc. but after teaching classes on car detailing for over 20 years one thing I know for sure... most people want to learn *the art of polishing paint*.

For this class we have one day and 6 cars plus a class session on wet sanding by hand and by machine. That's a lot of material to cover in one day and that's why our classes here in the states are 3 days. But using teaching techniques I've honed for decades I guarantee you we'll get them all polished to perfection and everyone will get plenty of hands-on time behind the tools we'll be using in this class including,

FLEX XC 3401 8mm Forced Rotation/Forced Oscillation Orbital Polisher
FLEX PE14 Rotary Polisher
FLEX PE8 Kompact 3 
RUPES Mark II BigFoot 21mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Mark II BigFoot 15mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Duetto 12mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Mini 12mm Orbital Polisher
DAS-6 8mm Orbital Polisher

Competition Ready TV on Velocity Channel

Our TV show, *Competition Ready* puts a focus on making cars competition ready, that is doing what I call,

_Taking a diamond in the rough and turning it into a glistening gemstone_

So like the theme of our TV show our classes teach people the art of polishing paint and the craft of detailing cars and most important... you learn how to do it right the first time... every time.

Stay tuned for lots of pictures for the first Waxstock Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

***Update***

We've had two more cars offered for this one-day class.

Gary's 1950 Pontiac Silver Streak










Rob's 1965 Mustang










When we arrive to the Buff Monkey Garage we'll inspect each of the 8 cars and determine which cars will be used to teach show car detailing and which cars will be used to teach production detailing.


----------

